# How physically attractive do you think you are?



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

On an arbitrary scale of 1-10... what would you rate yourself?

_Staff note: Locked at user request_


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

4,5/10

How about you?


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

5.8 on a good day. 2.5 on a bad day. on an average day 3.9


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

0/10 Can only go up from here.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Clothed, and in the right lighting, 6. maaaybe 6.5.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

I think it varies from 4-5. Almost average looking at best if wearing a pretty dress with makeup and hair done.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2.3656545+


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

i dunno around 6 out of 10


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

7-8


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

2xpi 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

10/10 baby. EZ.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Clothed, and in the right lighting, 6. maaaybe 6.5.


Come on mate - give us a break. With that hair I'd put you at around 8 even on a bad day. You look like you should be in a Sunsilk ad. 

As for myself - apparently I used to look vaguely presentable, but now at my advanced age I'm slowly starting to look like an old woman. ( but then again don't we all? )


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a two face so about a 6 in low light, a 4 during the day,


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

McFly said:


> I'm a two face so about a 6 in low light, a 4 during the day,


? Two face?


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

If a person looks too long at me i could cause glaucoma, so i say 2


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Demon Soul said:


> ? Two face?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

McFly said:


>


Wait, is that really a thing?

What is the condition called?

Is it uncontrollable muscles?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

Girls always call me four eyes so I must be like 0/10.










I wish I had only two eyes like the normie baseline humans do


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Skeletra said:


> 4,5/10
> 
> How about you?


Truthfully? 1.5/10


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Truthfully? 1.5/10


... i'm sure you look good


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> ... i'm sure you look good


Thanks bro... but if you saw me you would agree with me...


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Let's see
Face is 5/10
Body is 3/10
Height is 1/10

deduct 3 points for acne and one for overbite
verdict: 1.66/10


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

At most 3/10.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Demon Soul said:


> Wait, is that really a thing?
> 
> What is the condition called?
> 
> Is it uncontrollable muscles?


I'm not sure what the actual condition is called, but Two Face syndrome was discovered by Dr. Martin Van Nostrand in his Vienna clinic. It's not caused by disease but an unfortunate shift in facial appearance due to poor overhead lighting.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

Without makeup, a 4/10 or less. With makeup, a 6.5-7/10


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

bout tree fiddy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

McFly said:


> I'm not sure what the actual condition is called, but Two Face syndrome was discovered by Dr. Martin Van Nostrand in his Vienna clinic. It's not caused by disease but an unfortunate shift in facial appearance due to poor overhead lighting.


:grin2: :laugh:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Honestly, about a 4.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Demon Soul said:


> Wait, is that really a thing?
> 
> *What is the condition called*?
> 
> Is it uncontrollable muscles?


It's called make-up - and lighting.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> Honestly, *about a 4*.


I think there are about 20 guys on here that would probably disagree with that number - they'd probably put it quite a bit higher.

I haven't noticed of course as I'm too old for that sort of thing.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Also, what's wrong with this bloody website at the moment?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

attractive enough


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

don said:


> I think there are about 20 guys on here that would probably disagree with that number - they'd probably put it quite a bit higher.


agreed


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Honestly, about a 4.





don said:


> I think there are about 20 guys on here that would probably disagree with that number - they'd probably put it quite a bit higher.
> 
> I haven't noticed of course as I'm too old for that sort of thing.


Yes, that's a good point @don - when several people compliment you, it may be because the average person finds you relatively attractive. But I suppose some people have fixated opinions of themselves that cannot be changed.

If you were a 4 or less, then people would hardly comment on you at all (I would know this all too well).


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Face: 3 or 4.

Body: 2.

So...probably an average of around 3.

Considering the stuff I've read online about overweight girls (even desperate guys don't want us), and that nobody's ever noticed me IRL except to make fun of me, I'm probably being too generous. :/


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Honestly, about a 4.


Honestly, a lot higher. 



tehuti88 said:


> Face: 3 or 4.
> 
> Body: 2.
> 
> ...


To be honest you are nice looking from the photo I saw of you. 

You are thinking of the negative situations, not the positive. 

Some people can be quite cruel in real life to anyone, including nice looking people. I wouldn't worry about that, it's their problem.

Chin up.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Plain person. Only when I'm in the company of my sisters or bf..it's like whoa, I feel really ugly right now. The soul matters more but I feel my soul is also lacking :/


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

For myself, been told I'm a pretty boy by a older woman (I believe means well presented). 

But to be honest I think there are other more nicer looking pretty boys out there.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Like 7.5/10. A decent show. I believe there is evidence that I have an exaggerated opinion of myself, but I'm totally fine with that. *Someone *has to think I look alright and I count for someone.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd say that I'm a 6 or 7, maybe even a 5 or 6 because of my height. Also add or subtract another point if you like or dislike long hair on a guy.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not over or underweight, and I'm about six feet tall, so those things earn me points with women, but the proportions of my face are pretty bad. Not deformed, just noticeably unattractive. I've never had anyone express interest in me IRL until they've known me a long time, so I imagine that places me somewhere well below average looks-wise. I'd say I could maybe pull off a 3 in good lighting with straight women.

I doubt any man would ever find me attractive, though, even after a makeover. Best case scenario I make a ton of money, invest in some good cosmetic surgery, and somehow manage to elevate myself to "butterface" category, maybe all the way up to a 3. It won't matter either way, because no one's going to date me regardless of what I look like. I mean, you can't take me home to mom now can you?

Personality-wise, though, I'm an 8. It's such a waste, really. I wish I could give my personality to someone who could use it, like one of those stupid, oblivious hot chicks. I could be stupid and oblivious in their place. Win-win.


----------



## mdw9124 (Apr 13, 2016)

Zero. I've been told to my face I'm a disgusting creature. I'm a zero/10. Life would have been so much better if I was attractive. 

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Probably about a 7/10. Most of the time, my low self esteem does not stem from my physical appearance. I am insecure about my body, though I can cover it up a lot of the time. My face is pretty good, in all honesty. My eyes are easily my best feature, and I get plenty of compliments on my hair (even if I don't like it myself as much as I could).


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably about 5/6, Pushing a 7 if I actually take time to groom myself, facial hair etc.
I've been called handsome a few times.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Face somewhere between average and below average.
Body, meh, it's pretty messed up, a nightmare.
On the height department I am average.

Adding Social Anxiety and PTSD to all of this makes it just 10x as bad. lol
Seppuku is recommended, definately.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I really cannot say, some people have told me I am attractive but I tend to feel ugly most of the time I really cannot say what number I would rate myself, I never did that before and no one else has either, I am worried it'll make me feel even more ugly than I already do...


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't have many qualms about my appearance in the least. I got a haircut yesterday so I could comfortably give myself a '10'. I suppose I could be more 'fit', but that's my own damn fault. I'm not overweight nor underweight. I've even had 'way out of my league' chicks find me _visually_ attractive in the rare instances I haven't had the psycho murderer look going on.

However, my personality is what ruins me. Big time! Boring, emotionless, mono-toned, mumbly, awkward. Damn it all. I think being outgoing would suck terribly, but I do wish I was a little more 'peppy' and seemed less lifeless to others. I'm a prime example that looks aren't everything all the time. With that being said, I'd usually much rather just watch tv than talk to anybody anyways.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

mdw9124 said:


> Zero. I've been told to my face I'm a disgusting creature. I'm a zero/10. Life would have been so much better if I was attractive.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


Whaat? Noo! 
I do not understand their remark. :serious:
If that's you in your pic, you are good looking to me! :smile2:
Please don't let it get to you!


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Er...
Uh...
Maybe...

7.6.....? 
Idk. .-.
I've been told I have nice legs & form fitting tops look really good on me.
Sometimes going out, people who only see me from behind would honk or whistle at me. -_-

My face though...
I'm insecure about it.
People say I look intimidating & grumpy when I don't smile.
It makes me sad because I get misjudged a lot ;m;
But some people have told me I looked pretty...
But I really really really don't know. .-.

Everyone has their own idea of beautiful!


----------



## Tom5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Idk but I think:

9.6-9.8/ 10


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I imagine people see me as like a 4, maybe 5 if I got rid of the skin issues on my face. Or maybe 4.5 if I got rid of the skin issues on my face. Maybe 3.5 at times. Maybe ducks. Who knows.

As far as I remember artificial intelligence rates me at about a 4.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

McFly said:


>


There's a much younger Bryan Cranston (a.k.a. Walter White) in that clip.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Maybe a five or a six? I don't know, I've never been very good at math.


----------



## Divinity95 (Apr 26, 2016)

On my best days, maybe a 6 or 7. I look horrible right now, so a 1.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been rated (on /r/rateme) between 6.5 and 8.5

But according to myself I'm obviously a 10.


----------



## QuietLabrador19 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd rate myself around 7/10 on a good day, but I'm not sure if other people see me that way since I don't get much attention or many compliments.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

2,5 on a very bad day, 6 on an average day and 8 on a real beautiful day.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

BeachBlondeBeauty94 said:


> I am definitely a 9. I'm a cute petite redhead, I definitely have a nice body. I wear the best clothes, I have men trying to hit on me all the time. I mean all the time... It gets pretty annoying.
> 
> I'm not perfect but i'm definitely much more attractive than the majority of people. And no offence but most men are just pretty ugly, they don't put any effort into their appearance.


The lovely @calichick already has all this stuff covered. There can only be one. Just sayin'.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dunno. But when I posted on Reddit someone said 4 out of 10.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I think I'm a 5 out of 10 I'm not ugly but I'm not attractive either though yes attraction is subjective but personally I feel that I'm not that great looking.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have chantilly lace and a pretty face and a pony tail hanging down.. that wiggle in the walk and giggle in the talk. 

Are we allowed to go into the negatives?


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

7 on a good day, 5.5 normally.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

shawn99 said:


> That is calichick and she doesn't look anywhere near as good as she thinks.


JA, honey, dear.

I am that perfect. I know I haven't posted a picture of my face here recently, but,

Oh, I don't give a f***.

Bye.



Evo1114 said:


> The lovely @calichick already has all this stuff covered. There can only be one. Just sayin'.


Um, no thanks. I'm not a ginger roll) and I think a lot of guys are so fine I would jump their bones in a heartbeat just to get a ride. I have to pry myself off the D if I want to live my life a sane, respectable woman.

Thanks for the mention though people, I didn't know I was appreciated so here. Love y'all too. Some of you, not so much.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

I alternate between 12/10 and -26/10.


----------



## LightandShade (Apr 5, 2016)

Natural and without make up a 3 tops. My best qualities are internal thanks.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm as attractive as a - is to +


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

It depends what angle I'm looking at myself from.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

shawn99 said:


> That is calichick and she doesn't look anywhere near as good as she thinks.


Any one that attractive would be showing off pics like crazy. She talking bout getting d. Even the ugliest girls get d thrown at them everyday. Chicks bragging about getting smashed is funny af. That isn't difficult.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Probably a 4. But it might go up if I put on some weight, like 10 pounds of bulk. Gimme a bucket load of protein.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

andretti said:


> Any one that attractive would be showing off pics like crazy. She talking bout getting d. Even the ugliest girls get d thrown at them everyday. Chicks bragging about getting smashed is funny af. That isn't difficult.


How about new rule on this board:

You don't talk about me/mention me/refer even remotely to me unless I know you/like you.

Thanx bye.

Also, I never said anything about SEX.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

depends on what scale I am going by. I googled attractiveness scale and going by those pictures for men, if I try and look at a picture of myself and cross analyse it I am somewhere between 4-6 depending on which scale used. basically,i'm somewhere around average maybe slightly below or above depending on how I look at that particular time... I find it hard to judge my worth though, like the main way I can estimate how much value I have is through feedback from other people, and since I NEVER get any comments about me comparitively against others, I am left thinking what am I supposed to take from this? that I am worthless? I sometimes call myself a 0 or compare myself to a hideous mutant, but I don't really believe that. I try and judge myself but its hard to be objective with something so subjective.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, looks like we have some drama over my post.

Anyway, I'm a 5.5-6 on most days, probably a 7-7.5 if I really tried. I don't really care about looks though, so the latter is whatever. This thread is quite depressing, but I thought I'd challenge myself to post.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Shawn baby


Create a new account and PM me...I opened my box again since you were spamming the sh#% out of me last time.

Bye.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Hikin said:


> This thread is quite depressing


why?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

-200


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

StephCurry said:


> why?


The fact that we have to label ourselves like that. I guess that's how the real world works, but it's still depressing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Hikin said:


> The fact that we have to label ourselves like that. I guess that's how the real world works, but it's still depressing.


Yes unfortunately the real world does work like that. Sorry if I upset you, that was obviously not my intent.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

StephCurry said:


> Yes unfortunately the real world does work like that. Sorry if I upset you, that was obviously not my intent.


No worries, I meant no harm or judgement when I said it was depressing either.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd say a 4 naturally, without makeup or hair done or anything. I have bad skin.
All made up though, probably a 7.5.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

7.5


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I would say about 6, a bit above average. If I were taller and worked out I could probably get to an 8 or 9. But I think my face will prevent me from being an absolute 10 lol.


----------



## shyaf (Mar 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

average, 5/10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

10 / 10 ...


... so ... 1


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

7.5/10 when I care about my appearance...maybe 5.5/10 when I am like meh. I like my face and I find myself beautiful though, wouldn't change anything about me.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

1 being absolutely deformed I would rate myself a slight step above. A solid 1.5


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

4


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

7-8. I have been told I should model a few times, though I am NOT tall enough! I'm also not interested in the cattiness that very much does exist in that profession.

Without makeup i'm naturally nice looking so 6.5 for without the makeup. I'm content with my looks. I'm not ashamed to say so.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Weak 4 with makeup and good angle. Very weak 3 natural.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Truthfully? 1.5/10





JohnDoe26 said:


> 1 being absolutely deformed I would rate myself a slight step above. A solid 1.5


Me too, high-five :grin2:


----------



## humidity (Nov 24, 2011)

Only a fraction of people look very attractive. Don't feel too bad people.

Compared to a male model, I'd estimate I'm a 4-5, but I don't have videos of myself to properly analyze. I'm sure someone somewhere would find all of us a 10.


----------



## Iconclast (Mar 30, 2016)

I feel like I'm a ugly piece of ****. Il give myself a 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Soul (Mar 31, 2016)

I would say a 2/10 at best and thats me being generous to myself. I value my physical appearance on what women want and let me tell you in the eyes of every normal functioning woman who walks this earth I am physically repulsive to their eyes.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

My face isn't terrible looking. My face looks my age. 

But the fact that i'm stuck in a 14 year old body, lowers my attractiveness a lot. Being a really small male is never good. I'm about 5 ft 2 and weigh anywhere from about 96 to 102. It's like my body never aged past my freshman year of high school. I'm pretty much the same size, same strength. 

Maybe me being experimented on as a kid had to do something with it. 

If I were 5 ft 10 and normal weight, no doubt about it I would be a lot more attractive. But the fact that i'm so tiny makes me look out of proportion and weird.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Enough to get a girl but I never tried and now its maybe too late so dying a virgin


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

A 4 I guess. It's really hard to evaluate yourself though, so I mean I may be lower than that, probably am. I remember when I met my crush from this site she said I was very good looking but she was really, reeeeally biased lmao. I've been married twice and had my share of what I consider to be very attractive, very much above average looking girlfriends before and in between and after, but that doesn't really mean anything. I am most definitely not a babe magnet. I'm most definitely not one of those guys that seems to be able to get women without even trying, that has women practically following him around everywhere.

I'm I guess average height (5'11") for a guy but I'm also trying to lose about 40 pounds so that's a huge minus. I've been told I don't really look overweight but yeah, I most def am. I'm eating better and working out, hitting the gym every day. Besides plastic surgery what else can you really do lol. I wish I was a little taller. I wish I looked like Adam Levine or whoever the girls are crazy over now. Meh. Maybe in the next life.


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

Am I cute. I think I'm so gross looking.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

LemonBones said:


> Enough to get a girl but I never tried and now its maybe too late so dying a virgin


Assuming that's you in your avatar, you look cute and fuzzy. I'm sure girls really like you.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

thekloWN said:


> Assuming that's you in your avatar, you look cute and fuzzy. I'm sure girls really like you.


They like my furry ears. Have to smile more though apparently.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm ugly, but yah know, what can yah do? I'd expect some people to consider me a 6 on a good day, on a week where I wasn't clawing my skin away and causing a civil war on my face. That's not to mention being black and having tough hair that's almost impossible to shave properly :rain or the fact that I forget that my brain has a vessel...

But that swagger, though? C'mon. Let's not be blown away.


----------



## jiae (Apr 7, 2013)

In my bathroom mirror: 9/10
On camera/anywhere else: 5 or 6/10


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

1 or 2/10


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I look disgusting.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> I bet you are really attractive yourself. (Pfft). A loser like you probably rates a 0 on the likability scale. So congrats, you are about as worthless as one can get.


be my guest and look


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

6

7.5 with makeup and under the right light

But to some much much older guys, I'm a 10.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh, I'm a 10.
Millenniummanly and ALL


----------



## Bellerophon (Mar 10, 2016)

5 being average, I'm a 3 or 4


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

8.5-9/10.








Alice Liddell equivalent without make up. *KNIFE* included.


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Meh, 5.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

SaltnSweet said:


> I like my face and I find myself beautiful though, wouldn't change anything about me.


:smile2: I'm lovin' this confidence.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

6 maybe? I'm not overweight anymore but I'm pretty plain in terms of looks. I used to wear makeup but I stopped. I hate the way it feels, it's expensive, and I can't apply it properly so there's just no point. 

I don't care about being plain. I'm going for fit instead.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

KurdishFella said:


> be my guest and look


You look fine to me. All that matters is how one feels about their own self. So I apologize for maybe going overboard with my reaction, but I don't feel there is any point to diss people for expressing self-confidence in themselves. Especially on here where it certainly needs to be encouraged. I know you didn't single anybody out, but I'd hate to think of somebody who is already down in the dumps thinking 'was he talking about me?'

At any rate, I think all that stuff was deleted anyways, so blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

I thought long and hard about this

5429/10


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

If I dress up, get my hair done, and put on perfect make up, about 8-9. 
Without any of this, about 5 which is my regular every-day look.
This kind of scares me, I admit, how I can basically appear to be a whole different person based on how much/little effort I put into my appearance -_-


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

5


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I would be so happy if I could be at least average looking maybe then I wouldn't be so self-conscious. I think I have a really dopey and ugly face. I would rather hide away in my blankets than show my face to anyone.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

How physically attractive do you think you are? I'm a 10/10.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sometimes think I'm close to 3 and other times maybe 5 or 6.


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmm. maybe a 6 or 7 (depending on the day) on the 1-10 scale. Sometimes i feel average or below though.


----------



## GameAddict901 (May 23, 2016)

Probably a 3, maybe a 3.5 on a good day.


----------



## MillaAlexia (May 23, 2016)

Maybe 5? I think


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

A perfect 5/7


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

4/10.

When I'm in better shape, a little less heavy, I think I can kind of climb to a 6/10. Kind of.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## OohSexyLady (Mar 7, 2016)

DId you know in some cultures they don't measure things on a grid? Like for example if you are giving someone directions they won't necessarily refer to an absolute location? Instead of saying something like the museum of at is at 999 w 8th st they might say that _to get_ to the museum of art you have to make a right here, then a left then, then 3 more rights, and another left. I think to some extent this applies to attractiveness as well. The idea that there is an "objective scale" and that everyone should find someone on the same rung of the scale doesn't match what I see people doing in reality. Really, most people are looking for an attractive partner (whatever that means for them), and the question in my mind is "under what circumstances do I attract who I want to attract?" Then I just do those things to find who I want to find. Saying that people "should" only date at or below their "objective" attractiveness is like saying that people should only date at or below their "objective" financial salary. But, to answer the question, when I have worked out a lot and eaten right and so forth I attracted a lot of 8s maybe 7-9ish range. So does that mean I am a 7-9 when I work out? I dunno, you tell me.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Today about a 3. yuck


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe a 5 or 6.. sometimes higher but every time I feel good about myself I see someone attractive that I wish I looked like and it ruins everything.


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd say I'm in the 6-7 range. Above average but not handsome.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not going to put a number on my physical attraction. But I will say this: I never been one to be called by or looked upon as a "babe" "hot" and "sexy". Nothing sexual attracting. I'm glad though.. I have a respectable "pretty" Something modest and decent.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I got no idea. I'm a nerd. People online react to my pictures two different ways. 1 they look and never talk to me again. Or 2 they say I'm cute. So I don't know who to believe. :stu Some people tell me I look better without my glasses but I don't think I could teach myself to wear contacts. Glasses are so much easier for me to take care of.

Offline, I've been called ugly, hansom, and that I would look better without glasses.

I asked someone online if we have exchanged pictures. She said I don't think so but we can. I asked if they wanted them in a file attachments or links. They said file attachments. I sent two. I haven't heard back from that person since may 25th. Today is the 28th. I just sent them an email asking them if my pictures freaked them out or not.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Overdrive said:


> 5


Bwahahaa!

I saw a photo of you before you took it down. An 8.5 at least (even with that makeup and a wig).


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Probably a 3. Maybe a 4 on a good day. And if I lost weight I could probably reach a 5.

But to most guys I'll never get higher than a 3, I'm sure.


----------



## Ineedafriendasap (May 29, 2016)

Is -1 a thing?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i'd say 7 to 8. i have been called "fit" , "good looking", " handsome" ( from females) things like this. and a few people were surprised when they saw my pic when i eventually sent them it .... I used to think people were lying...altho i believe it now. when i iused to bisbelieve it, i had good reason... i didnt take care of myself. now i do, adn it makes a big difference.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

3.14159


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Probably a solid 5/10. With the potential to go above that depending on how much effort I want to put in. But my self-confidence sucks right now. I could never believe I'm hot. Who does that?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Honestly, about a 4.


4.2 easy if I put some effort into my hair


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> 4.2 easy if I put some effort into my hair


Your a 4.2 without doing your hair. Your a 7 after doing it! :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Your a 4.2 without doing your hair. Your a 7 after doing it! :squeeze


Thanks, I guess. But I'm really lazy, so I don't usually do much with my hair, so a 4.2 I will remain.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Thanks, I guess. But I'm really lazy, so I don't usually do much with my hair, so a 4.2 I will remain.


You do your hair before you take your pictures right?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> You do your hair before you take your pictures right?


Specifically for the pics, no. If my hair is straight in the pic, that means it was combed at some point in the day. If my hair is wavy, that's my natural hair and it was left to air dry after it was washed (me being lazy). I actually like my natural hair, just wish it was less frizzy.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Specifically for the pics, no. If my hair is straight in the pic, that means it was combed at some point in the day. If my hair is wavy, that's my natural hair and it was left to air dry after it was washed (me being lazy). I actually like my natural hair, just wish it was less frizzy.


:stu once again I think your being too hard on your physical attributes. I like the way you look. Sorry. :stu


----------



## Cash Stevens (May 23, 2016)

8, to some girls a 9.

Its not easybwith SA, it feels like girls are always looking at my awkward self :/


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Depends on the situation:

1) Normal day to day I don't really care at all how I look, obviously not sloppy but not dressed up either:

5.5/10 

2) Dressed up for a special event or after having a haircut I feel good lol

7/10


----------



## damagedloser (Jun 5, 2016)

5/10 usually

7/10 on a good day


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

I am very ugly looking, repulsive. The reactions I get from people and their unsolicited feedback are the confirmation. But ugliness is not the cause of my insecurities and shyness, and it wouldn't improve my life very much if I were pretty, so I just have to accept it.


----------



## madworld101 (Sep 18, 2013)

I would say I am a 7/10.


----------



## speranzalov (Dec 11, 2015)

6/10 on a good day, much lower on a bad day.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

3/10


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

When I was in HS i thought I was like an 8. Now in college I'm like a 6 at best, probably more of a 5. (7 being an average looking male)


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I would feel a lot better if I could get rid of my acne and tone up a bit.


----------



## olivie09 (Jun 5, 2016)

A strong 2


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Average day: 5
Low day: 0-3 
Reality: think I'm 4-5 if I'm being generous with what people think of me. Probably lower than what I think.
Kinda fighting here, I had to lower 6-5 because I felt bad for feeling that good of myself for even putting a 6. I don't think I'm good looking at all. Think I'm average.


----------



## SuneeBunnys (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm a 200 folks. B) 

Nah, I've never really cared how I looked though, I think I am average, probably a 10 to some and a 0 to others. Looks are all preference so not really rate-able. 

But with all that said, I'm sticking to 200 'cause why not.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I look like crap most of the time so on an average day it'd have to be around 3 or 4, but I felt more attractive and at my best than I've probably ever felt before last summer, so it must've been around a 7 or 8, if it's not being too vain. I'm sure I still had my acne though, which ruins it the most. I was getting noticed alot more by the opposite sex apparently too, which kind of amped my confidence although also my uneasiness. Now I've really let myself go again because of my crappy hygiene.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

About a 5


----------



## Xtreme (Jun 13, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> :laugh: You are very wise sir.


Sometimes I have lapses in judgment though lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Xtreme said:


> Sometimes I have lapses in judgment though lol.


WTF is up with that pic LOOOL :rofl :haha :lol


----------



## King Yoku (Apr 5, 2016)

0/10 on any given day at any given time and in any lighting. I honestly think I'm one of the ugliest people to ever live that isn't physically "disfigured".


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

lol...this thread....

um. Without makeup........4.999/10 and that's me being nice to myself.


----------



## 7839555 (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm probably like a 5 or 6/10 but I honestly don't know. Some days I feel really attractive and other days I have trouble leaving my room because I'm afraid of people seeing how I look.


----------



## Lonelywriter (Jun 16, 2016)

Me ? I think juzt 1... But being attractive doesnt mean everything... its life that matters to me .....


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

hot just like an oven


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm a 5/10 most days. I don't have a lot of stereotypical handsome features like being over 6ft with a sharp jawline. I do have some redeeming features like a pleasant smile and nice hair, but not enough to merit a second look.


----------



## NocaLove (Jun 9, 2016)

I just got a hair cut I don't like so I feel like a 4 now. Usually a 5/6


----------



## dragonbaby (Jun 15, 2016)

Sometimes I feel gross about myself but deep down I honestly think I'm beautiful and cute. Like sometimes I look and the mirror and am like "ewww" and other times I'm like "you are a beautiful angel from heaven" lololol. And even a lot of guys have told me I'm beautiful/sexy even though I'm defiantly not hot by society standards. For example, I'm a lil bit of a rebel and don't shave anywhere, pits n all~ I think it's cute looking and my boyfriend thinks its sexy. And I'm a bit chubby but hey at least I got them big boobs/booty LOL And my boyfriend has acne and it doesn't bother me.

Anyways society standards are lame as hell and ranking peoples looks on a scale is dumb because everyone has different tastes...


----------



## NEVEREXISTED (Jul 27, 2013)

.666/10


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

3-4/10. i got nice legs and a nice booty but goddamn if the rest don't cancel those out.
at least i got a brain. :lol


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Hats / beanies legit add like 2-3 points for me because my hairline has gone back a bit over the years. 

Otherwise I'm like a 5-6. Maybe higher if I weren't skinny af.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

People have said I'm attractive in a very mysterious and dark way. But I don't know about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

